# Guter, billiger CamCorder?



## Millan (7. Mai 2007)

Moin Leutz^^
Wir drehen grad nen Film mit dem namen "Der Specksteinspastie" XD
(http://www.specksteinspastie.jimdo.com) (könnt ja ma reingucken^^)

Jedenfalls... Wie man sehen kann ruckelt das alles und wir haben so ziemlich jeden
Anfängerfehler gemacht denn man begehen kann^^
Wir habens ja auch mit der dummen DigiCam gedreht...

Wir wollen uns jetzt nen richtigen CamCorder besorgen.
Allerdings haben wir keine ahnung welcher gut is^^"
Ausserdem wollen wir nich mehr als 150€ ausgeben (selbst das is noch zu viel eigentlich aber wenns keine andere Möglichkeit gibt^^")

Ich hab mich schon umgeguckt und unter anderem denn hier gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140115348431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Das gute daran is halt... Das da son mini Stativ dabei is^^"

Was würdet ihr uns also raten?


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2007)

So'n Mini-Stativ ist nicht aussergewöhnlich und das bekommt man einzeln auch schon für 5EUR.

Da wird mit Mini-DV geworben, ist es aber nicht. Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.
Schau mal nach der "Sony PC" -Reihe. Die ist zumindest echtes MiniDV und sollte
auch bis 120EUR abzugreifen sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Millan (8. Mai 2007)

Ah ok... Danke für die antwort...
Hmm... Hast du vielleicht grad ne link zu nem Shop zu hand
oder so?
Ich hab schon gesucht und find eigentlich nur Akkus usw.
Oder wäre die:

http://cgi.ebay.de/sony-MiniDV-DCR-...ryZ28899QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

richtig?


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2007)

Ja das ist die richtige Richtung.. DCR PC .. Davon gibt es Zuhauf Modelle.
Aber im Grunde bietet jedes Unternehmen ( JVC, Panasonic, Sony) einige
"Billig"-Modelle an, ich halte es für wichtig, dass das Gerät definitiv mit
Mini-DV-Kassetten aufnimmt. Darf auch Digital8 sein, aber nimm Abstand
von irgendwelchen Exoten (Aiptek etc..) oder Altmedien wie Hi8 oder VHS-C.

mfg chmee


----------



## Millan (9. Mai 2007)

Ah ok^^
Uhm... Ok dann hab ich jetzt noch mehr fragen^^

1. Wiviel kosten so kassetten und in welchen größen gibts die?
2. Also is es mehr oder weniger egal von welchem Hersteller mit ausnahen von Unbekannten? Hauptsache die DCR-PC reihe?
3. Wie krieg ich das dann auf denn PC wenn das auf so Kassetten gespeichert wird?
4. Wäre die aus der Ebay auktion gut?

Das wars erstma^^


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

zu 1.Ich glaube, das letzte Mal habe ich ein 3er Pack Mini-DV Kassetten für 10EUR gekauft. 60 Minuten Länge.
zu 2. Missverstanden. Die DCR-PC-Reihe ist eine Billigreihe von Sony.
zu 3. Das macht den großen Vorteil von Mini-DV aus. Über Firewire lässt sich jede Mini-DV-Kamera an jeden PC mit Firewire anschließen und recht einfach rüberkopieren. So eine Firewire-Karte gibt es schon ab etwa 15EUR.
zu 4. Die PC-120 ist schon ein wenig Älter. Natürlich leiden auch Elektronikgeräte an Alterserscheinungen. Bei Kameras sind es schmutzige Aufnahmeköpfe oder kaputten Reglern oder nicht funktionierender Scharfstellung oder rätselhaften Fehlermeldungen oder oder oder.. Ich kann Dir da keinen Rat geben, außer sich beim Verkäufer zu erkundigen, was er bis jetzt damit gemacht hat oder warum er sie verkauft..

mfg chmee


----------

